# Looking for alternative to bbs 3 piece wheels with big lips



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I like looks of BBS wheels but the price is pretty high and everyone has them. Looking for a different look something like BBS but different style centers. Oz futuras look good,something along those lines. Any ideas guys something 1000 a set give or take would nice.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

LOL. $1000 a set for 3 piece wheels? You must be joking, unless you meant $1000/wheel. 

Used, if you doubled or triple that budget you might be able to find something. 

I guess the other option is finding a really beat up set, rebuilding and refinishing? But then you're going to spend $500+ just for refinishing costs (not including swapping lips either)


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

You MIGHT be able to find a set of 3piece wheels for around 2g. I found my ssrs w tires for $2200. Otherwise you're in the price range for cast wheels


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ...the price is pretty high and everyone has them. ...
> Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


LOL, that's ^^^ kind of funny...high price and every one has them is a bit of an oxymoron, don't you think. 

IMO, save your money and go with the bbs because people actually don't have them...too expensive. 

That being said, there's not a lot of unique wheels out there for a $1000 budget. But, for that amount, you can get a set of the Rotor-style wheels like the ones on the TTRS. I've seen them on a couple of MK1s and they look nice. Converted2VW had a set on his roadster.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You could maybe do something like this:

http://www.vrwheels.com/index.php?m...d=5372&zenid=6865068515ac72ae5fe74ab84f41aeea

or

http://www.vrwheels.com/index.php?m...d=5385&zenid=6865068515ac72ae5fe74ab84f41aeea

but then you still need adapters and tires. Another $1200..


----------



## tomstt (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.wheeldude.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=6475
Check these out. I have a set or 18 X 9.5 on my mk1. They look great at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> LOL. $1000 a set for 3 piece wheels? You must be joking, unless you meant $1000/wheel.


This. I wasn't sure whether to :laugh: or :facepalm:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

tomstt said:


> http://www.wheeldude.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=6475
> Check these out. I have a set or 18 X 9.5 on my mk1. They look great at a fraction of the cost.


He said he didn't want BBS though (even though these are just reps)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

$1k for a set of any wheels is a cheap price. Best bet is to find a trashed set and rebuild them. All you really need are the centers. Barrels lips and bolts can be found easily. Either way 2-3k is the range for a good set


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Neb said:


> You could maybe do something like this:
> 
> http://www.vrwheels.com/index.php?m...d=5372&zenid=6865068515ac72ae5fe74ab84f41aeea
> 
> ...


Thank you those ssr s are more my style and ouch 1200 for adapters


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

tomstt said:


> http://www.wheeldude.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=6475
> Check these out. I have a set or 18 X 9.5 on my mk1. They look great at a fraction of the cost.


Are those true one 3 piece or one piece ? Just curious I'm not looking for bend style rim genuine or rep

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> $1k for a set of any wheels is a cheap price. Best bet is to find a trashed set and rebuild them. All you really need are the centers. Barrels lips and bolts can be found easily. Either way 2-3k is the range for a good set


Hmm if you can get barrels and lips that are aftermarket I can get my friend to cut me some centers but just the aluminum stock won't be cheap

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, that's ^^^ kind of funny...high price and every one has them is a bit of an oxymoron, don't you think.
> 
> IMO, save your money and go with the bbs because people actually don't have them...too expensive.
> 
> ...


Well I mean everyone that really goes all out has bbs and I'm not going to drop 3k for a set of wheels that looks like every other set of bbs"s in the world. I honestly don't know why so few.company's make a 3 piece I would closer to 2k for something original

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well I mean everyone that really goes all out has bbs and I'm not going to drop 3k for a set of wheels that looks like every other set of bbs"s in the world. I honestly don't know why so few.company's make a 3 piece I would closer to 2k for something original
> 
> Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


CCW 3 piece are around $2500
Rotiform 3 piece are around $4000
1552 3 piece are around $4000
Those are just starting points. Prices are usually 17x8 and go up from there. 3 piece wheels are big money when custom made


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Avant Garde wheels have a pretty good looking set of Futura reps for that price!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

chrisc351 said:


> Avant Garde wheels have a pretty good looking set of Futura reps for that price!


I like those....would be hard to paint the centers though. I'm guess I'm not going to get exactly what I want I can't justify the cost .....I'm thinking these









Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

Miro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Contact CCW about their 2 piece "hybrid" wheels. I would imagine the cost is below their 3 piece line.

example:




.....or you can buy my non-BBS 3 piece wheels. I will knock off thousands for you!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Contact CCW about their 2 piece "hybrid" wheels. I would imagine the cost is below their 3 piece line.
> 
> example:
> 
> ...


I like those and a non BBS 3 piece is exactly what I'm looking for one that doesn't try to rep a BBS can you suggest some brands

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Holly cow those ccw s are nice so many styles and same or more than BBS as far as price point goes

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Forgestar has a few nice and affordable 1 piece sets. VIP Modular has a really nice 1 piece, but is only offered as a 19". Vossen has some good 19" options. 

You can always find nice wheels that need adapting... +$300 or so

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=390781979861


My price range was a bit higher when I was looking for mine, so that's all I could come up with off the top of my head. There are plenty other quality options though. It really will be hard to find many multi piece wheels for under 2k thigh though.



edit: I'm not trying to be a dick, but your lack of punctuation is a pain in the ass to read properly... :what:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

My buddy was looking at 2piece lm5t and they were going to cost around 2500 still.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> edit: I'm not trying to be a dick, but your lack of punctuation is a pain in the ass to read properly... :what:



 :vampire: I agree though. Lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What style are you looking for? Mesh? 5 spoke? Something different?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

lucpost said:


> :vampire: I agree though. Lol


Sorry about the punctuation. I'm pretty bad at that. Do you know my wife ? I will take a look those brands thanks for the advice.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> What style are you looking for? Mesh? 5 spoke? Something different?


5 spoke or something different. No mesh, even though I do like the look of some. 

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

That's what I want, usually not a good sign when you can't find a price or dealer. They are VIP modular f14.

Sent from my M2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Matt has a set of VIP Modular maybe he can help out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That's what I want, usually not a good sign when you can't find a price or dealer. They are VIP modular f14.


Definitely a nice set of wheels... I'll just say...you could buy two sets of CCW's for the price of VIP's.  :facepalm:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

You might be able to buy a single used VIP modular wheel in your budget. Lol


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I suggest you just stop completely and start saving.... and then save some more. If you truly want 3 piece wheels you will need to spend a min of $3k. So start saving:beer:

used or new it will come out to the same in the end.


also buy what you like not because it is or is not popular. If you love BBS wheels buy those don't compromise the vision in your head because something seems trendy. It's your car:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> I suggest you just *stop completely and start saving*.... *and then save some more*. If you truly want 3 piece wheels you will need to spend a min of $3k. So start saving:beer:
> 
> used or new it will come out to the same in the end.
> 
> ...



Sound advice. Hopefully, not falling on deaf ears.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

x2. Deals can be had if you're willing to sit and wait and then wait some more. I found my twists for a STEAL of a price. Decided the day I found them to drive 6hrs away to pick them up (across the border as well). They were beat up and need of work but after fresh paint, polish and new tires and adapters they're awesome. But still, in the end I'm sure I put $1500 into them not including purchase price.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> x2. Deals can be had if you're willing to sit and wait and then wait some more. I found my twists for a STEAL of a price. Decided the day I found them to drive 6hrs away to pick them up (across the border as well). They were beat up and need of work but after fresh paint, polish and new tires and adapters they're awesome. But still, in the end I'm sure I put $1500 into them not including purchase price.


Deals are hard to come by unless you search far and wide and wait for the right time. FWIW I have over $2000 in my single piece twists after a refinish, tires and adapters and the wheels initial cost. Just don't fall into the rep fan club please ha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Morio said:


> I suggest you just stop completely and start saving.... and then save some more. If you truly want 3 piece wheels you will need to spend a min of $3k. So start saving:beer:
> 
> used or new it will come out to the same in the end.
> 
> ...


Save is what I will have to do. I really like oz futuras saw a nice set in the classifieds. I really want them with powder coated black faces this set was white.

Sent from my Prism II using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Look on ebay. Ssr wheels 3inch lips 

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------

